# Eigenen Ping Befehl programmieren?



## Stefan1200 (25. Feb 2004)

Wie muss ich das Anstellen? Einfach nur eine Verbindung aufbauen und rüber jagen, oder muss es eine bestimmte Form haben?


----------



## sigma (25. Feb 2004)

wenn du z.b. alle clients suchst die online sind, dann kasst du per udp ein befehl schicken. die clients müssen natürlich auf diesen befehl horchen und dann antwort geben.
das wäre das einfachste. kannst es auch ber rmi oder socket lösen. wie du willst. jedoch so einen ping wie du ihn von linux oder windows kennst gibts nicht. bzw. hab noch nichts von einem solchen ping gehört


----------



## Stefan1200 (26. Feb 2004)

Ich wollte schon einen richtigen Ping Befehl programmieren. Das dürfte ja nichts aussergewöhnliches sein, ich weiss nur nicht, wie der aufgebaut sein muss.


----------



## sigma (26. Feb 2004)

ich nehme mal an, der richtige ping wie du in im shell kennst, hat auch einen server der im hintergrund läuft. da windows und auch alle anderen plattformen sehr viel daemons haben, im hintergrund laufen, kriegst du gar nicht mit das ein ping server läuft.
der net send bzw. nachrichten dienst ist auch ein daemon der im hintergrund läuft.
warum dies nicht in java auf die gleiche weise realisieren.


----------



## Stefan1200 (27. Feb 2004)

Eben, der TCP/IP Protokoll bietet doch schon die funktionalität auf Pings zu antworten.
Mir geht es ja nicht ums anworten. Ich würde nur gerne wissen, wie ich selbst ein Ping raussenden muss (in Java), damit der Zielrechner darauf eine Ping Antwort schickt.


----------



## Guest (2. Mrz 2004)

Das geht nicht, das die Pings auf der ICMP Schicht (oder wie dat heißt) und diese kannst du mit Java nicht nutzen (die liegt teiefer als TCP/IP oder UDP)


----------

